# Unnumbered Koan/Tale



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 10, 2010)

The student climbed the hill to speak with the Master.

'Master', he said, 'I am a great and strong warrior; but, even though I surpass even the strongest and swiftest, I am not content.'

The Master, being a Master, looked at the warrior and said, 'So, you desire perfection?' and the warrior said, 'Yes.'

The Master wandered over to a shelf and tinkered a bit with something there and then spoke, 'You are to run as far as you can every day for one cycle of the moon and then return here.' The warrior bowed and left the Master.

In four weeks, the warrior returned. The Master noted his presence and said, 'Tell me of your running.'

The warrior replied, 'On the first day, I ran 20 miles and then collapsed from exhaustion.' The Master nodded. 'Go on', he said.

'On the second day', said the warrior, 'I ran 21 miles before I could not go any further.'

'I see', said the Master.

'It is true!' said the warrior. 'Each day, I ran a little farther until, today, I ran 48 miles to see you'.

'Perfect!' said the Master.

'No', said the warrior, 'because, I feel I'll be able to run 49 miles or more tomorrow'.

The Master smiled, 'Funny thing, perfection', and the warrior was enlightened.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jun 11, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2010)

_La perfección no es  alcanzable. 

Pero si nos persiguen la  perfección....

....podemos tomar la excelencia. _




(I just love the way that sounds in Spanish even though its an English-language quote).



Perfection is not attainable.

But if we chase perfection....

....we can catch excellence.

- Coach Vince Lombardi


----------

